

Goldman Goes Rogue – Special European Audit To Follow - cwan
http://baselinescenario.com/2010/02/14/goldman-goes-rogue-%E2%80%93-special-european-audit-to-follow/

======
bd_at_rivenhill
For those that read the article and not the comments, the following link was
provided to rebut the idea that reporting from Der Spiegel and the Times was
uncovering something previously secret:

[http://www.risk.net/risk-
magazine/feature/1498135/revealed-g...](http://www.risk.net/risk-
magazine/feature/1498135/revealed-goldman-sachs-mega-deal-greece)

The question here is not what Goldman did wrong but why the ECB didn't take
any action when this really was news.

~~~
johnl
Sounds like a need for more transparency on swaps and swap accounting, not
more Bank bashing..

